# Crisco Patties



## Victoria-VA (May 25, 2009)

I believe that is what they are called. Does anyone know how to make them and what goes in them? Have you had any success with them?


_________________
http://www.waterwellhandpumps.com
Buy deep and shallow well hand pumps that fits right along your submersible pump. Solar water pump, 12 volt water pump, off the grid, emergency use, survival.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

here is 2 mixes 
but if you are in a area that has SHB ,, this will also feed them ... I don't think I would keep them in all year around 
and I'm sure others will post more on this 
Myself I do not use them 

Crisco Patties

The Purpose of a Crisco patty is that the bees will rub up against this while in the hive and make themselves slippery to Tracheal mites. This is a minor measure toward helping your bees stay healthy.

I have 2 Recipes here:

Option A: 1 Part Crisco and 2 Parts sugar

Option B: 1/3 lb Crisco
2/3 lb Granulated Sugar

Option to add to both Recipes: 2 Tbl Tablespoons of Terramycin Soluble powder TM-25

Note: You can keep these in the hive all year around unless you plan to add Terramycin to the mixture. If you do use Terramycin, remember to remove the patty before the honey flow


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

I've also used them. A master beekeeper here swears by them, so of course I've tried them. 

If I mix them up roughly 50/50 crisco/sugar I get a very grainy mix that doesn't hold its shape well and breaks up. Those don't last long in the hive. But the bees will get on it, apparently in pursuit of the sugar granuals.

If I melt the mixture it forms much better, but the bees seem to have absolutely no interest in it and avoid it. I presume because they can't find sugar granuals.

Regardless, they always seem to propolis it up and seal it off.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Extender Patties
Use: Possible deterrent to tracheal mites 
Recipe:
1.75# granulated sugar
.75# vegetable shortening (Crisco) 
It is now recommended that terramycin not be added. Gradually add sugar to shortening and form into patties.

 Al


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

As long as people keep treating for Tracheal mites we will continue to have problems with them. Luckily most people HAVE stopped treating for them and most of the Tracheal mite problems have gone away.

Resistance to Tracheal mites is an easy trait to breed for. Just stop treating.


----------



## Victoria-VA (May 25, 2009)

I have been beekeeping for a complete year and have never used the CRISCO patties. I have not lost a hive yet. I do not use any chemicals on my hives. I use powdered sugar for varroa mites. There are people in my area who use the patties and they claim great results.

I have heard that you can make a CRISCO patty and add fresh peppermint leaves to it.

Any "natural / organic" beekeepers on this forum?


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I have used patties, though only in the winter-spring to encourage queens to begin building large colonies.


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

>Any "natural / organic" beekeepers on this forum?

www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm
I'm here.


----------



## reginabee (May 15, 2008)

thank you for reminding me that crisco is not organic! i am trying to be organic in my beekeeping , just got myself a nifty little sugar blower gadget that the bees seem to hate when I blow the sugar in the front of the hive, but I am doing it nonetheless. I did do the crisco patties and besides that nothing else... we will see.


----------

